# Mein (Langer) Weg zum Traum Zaskar



## stephank1301 (25. März 2021)

Ich habe mich mal darangesetzt, meinen Weg zum Traum Zaskar zu Dokumentieren.

Da ich hier festgestellt habe, dass ich nicht der einzige GT Verrückte Mensch bin, habe ich mir gedacht, so können andere vielleicht von meinen Erfahrungen auch etwas profitieren. 

Hätte ich gewusst oder geahnt, wie sich das ganze fast 3 Jahre zieht, hätte ich wahrscheinlich gleich einen eigenen Aufbau-Thread gestartet….

Nachdem ich nach 5 Jahren Zwangspause wieder aktiv Radeln wollte, war klar, es muss ein GT Zaskar sein und keines von der Stange.

Warum:
Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie ich als Kind in den frühen 90ern bei meinem Bike Händler um die Ecke mir die Nase am Schaufenster plattgedrückt habe, als ich das erste Zaskar sah.
Dieses Bike entfachte sofort dieses „Haben-Will“ Gefühl.

Mir war auch klar, dass es das Bike welches ich mir im Kopf bereits vorgestellt hatte, so nicht zu kaufen gibt.
Da ich mit der Rahmen-Geometrie eines 27.5er oder 29er nicht wirklich warm werde, musste es ein klassischer 26er Aufbau sein.
Möglichst leicht (Aber nicht um jeden Preis), Antrittsstark, Starke Bremsen und Pedale mit Körbchen. 😊

Anders als mein letzter Aufbau aus dem Jahr 2013 wollte ich diesmal mit der Zeit gehen und auf Scheibenbremsen setzen.
Einsatzgebiet ist vor allem die Straße und leichtes Gelände.

Da ich auch nicht Monate oder gar Jahre warten wollte bis ich Radeln konnte, schaute ich mich nach einer Vernünftigen Basis um.

Nach kurzer Zeit fand ich dann dieses Schätzchen:
Ein GT Zaskar Expert von 2010









Das Rad hatte Hinten einen Platten und wurde „lieblos“ 3 Jahre im Garten stehen gelassen, so sah es dann natürlich auch aus.

Ich kann etwas vorgreifen, von diesem Bike ist heute nichts mehr da.

Aber der Rahmen, was mir am wichtigsten war, war abgesehen von ein paar Kratzern, in einem ordentlichen Zustand.
Also ran an die Arbeit.
Erstmal komplett zerlegt, alles gereinigt, die Recon musste einer MD100SL weichen und die SLX Bremsen sind einer MT Trail mit roten Kool Stop Belägen gewichen.
Anbauteile wie Lenker, Vorbau etc. waren leider in einem sehr bescheidenen Zustand und wurden auch gegen Ritchey WCS Carbon teile getauscht. Die Aufkleber auf den CrossRoc waren leider auch nicht mehr die besten, also Runter damit. Da ich nur auf der Strasse fahren möchte, hatte ich mich vorerst für Slicks entschieden.
Für die Griffe hatte ich mir die Ritchey WCS Schraub-Griffe ausgewählt.
Zugegeben, hat optisch super gepasst, später dazu aber mehr.
Für die Pedale habe ich mich, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich diese mit Körbchen fahren möchte, für ein Modell von Contec entschieden, wenn man sich einmal daran gewöhnt hat, möchte man diese nicht mehr missen.

Dann wurden auch noch klein Kram wie Sattelstützenklemme, Schnellspanner, Sattel etc. erneuert.
Den Rahmen im Ausgebauten zustand gesäubert und mal ordentlich poliert. Sah es schon ganz anders aus.
Und die erste Umbaumaßnahme war, die VR an die rechte Seite des Lenkers zu platzieren.







Das ließ sich schon ganz schön fahren. Nach den ersten Touren ist mir dann aber aufgefallen, dass die Shimano Scheiben in Verbindung mit den Magura Bremsen doch zu warm werden.
Da ich keine „Basteleien“ an den Bremsen anfangen wollte, habe ich mich auch gleich für einen anderen LRS, Mavic CrossMax SLR mit 6 Loch Aufnahme, entschieden.



Die MD100 SL war für Scheiben bis zu 203mm freigegeben 😊




Als nächste Ausbaustufe musste die SLX Gruppe weichen, Schaltung auf 1x10 XTR samt Race Face Next SL Kurbel inkl. X-Type Lager und einer Sram XG 1080 Kassette umgestellt.

Als Kette habe ich für eine KMC SL 10 Fach entschieden.

Diese ist mir nach der dritten Ausfahrt auch erstmal gerissen, was aber ein Materialfehler war. Die neue hält. An dieser Stelle habe ich die bereits erwähnten Griffe montiert.




Das Gewicht lag nun bei 8.4 kg, was ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon gut fand.

Dann folgte leider ein unfreiwilliger Abstieg.

Ich musste 8 Monate pausieren und es waren ein neuer Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstützte fällig. Aufgrund der aufgerufenen Preise zu der Zeit, habe ich mich für einen China Carbon Lenker entschieden.

Aber wie es der Zufall so wollte, hätte ich die Pause nicht gehabt, wäre ich wahrscheinlich nicht auf die Idee gekommen, eine Nachricht zu schreiben welche mich auch heute noch happy macht.

Dank einem sehr netten Mitglied aus diesem Forum konnte ich meinen Traum-Rahmen ergattern.

Ein GT Zaskar Carbon Team Rahmen aus 2010 inkl. Cane Greek Steuersatz. 😊

Und nachdem ich wieder einigermaßen fit war, wurde erstmal umgebaut.

An dieser Stelle kam auch eine Sattelklemme von KCNC zu Einsatz.

Mit der Leitungsführung habe ich experimentiert. Da mir diese, wie sie von Haus verlegt waren, überhaupt nicht gefallen hat.




Ich wollte das Triple Triangle Design am Rahmen nicht durch Schalt und Bremszüge versauen.







Auf diesem Bild gut zu erkennen, die Griffe nach der 3.ten Ausfahrt!

Es war ein neues Fahrgefühl, das Rad war jetzt sehr Race-lastig, agil und machte richtig Spaß.

Gewichtsmäßig lag ich bei 7,67 kg und so leicht ließ es sich auch Fahren.

So bin ich dann die Session zu gefahren, bis mir im Winter ein neuer LRS über den Weg gelaufen ist. 😊

An dieser Stelle kann ich anmerken, dass ich mit den einteiligen Kool Stop Belägen in Soft mehr als Zufrieden bin. Ich benötige zwar einen Satz pro Session für die VR, aber damit kann ich gut leben.

Ich habe diesen erstmal probeweise montiert und dachte, das wird aber verdammt eng.




Tatsächlich hatte ich aber am Hinterbau mehr Platz als an der Gabel.

Ich habe mich an dieser Stelle erstmal für den Schwalbe G-One in 27.5 x 2.0 entschieden.

(Zugegeben, zu dieser Zeit war kein anderer Reifen in der Größe lieferbar 😉)





Aber in Summe muss ich sagen, einen 27.5er LRS einzubauen war eine Grandiose Idee. 😉

Das Rad ist wesentlich agiler und Antrittsstärker als mit dem 26er LRS.

Das Rad ließ sich Super fahren. 😊

Kleiner Hinweis zum Reifen: Er hat mehr Gripp als der Kojak. Was mir aber noch besser gefällt ist die Tatsache, dass dieser Reifen sein Abrollgeräusch verändert, wenn er an Gripp verliert.

Dann habe ich gelesen, dass Magura eine 220mm Scheibe herausgebracht hatte.

Die musste ich natürlich haben. 😉

Ebenfalls weichen mussten aufgrund Rissbildung und zerbröseln die Ritchey WCS Griffe.

Die Ritchey WCS Griffe waren bei mir nach einer halben Session schon so eingerissen, dass Sie leider keinen Ausreichenden Halt mehr boten und auch optisch gefühlt 10 Jahre alt aussahen.

Auf Empfehlung eines Freundes habe ich dann die Moss-Gummi Griffe von Contec verbaut.









An dieser Stelle habe ich mich auch dazu entschieden, den 0815 Schaltzug gegen einen Teflon Beschichteten Schwarzen Schaltzug von Sram zu tauschen.

Optisch gefiel mir die Aufnahme vom Sattel nicht. Also habe ich die Sattelstreben Gelb lackiert und die Befestigung der Sattelstütze Schwarz lackiert.



Wie sich nach ein paar Ausfahrten herausstellte, ist die MD 100 SL mit der Bremsscheibe bzw. Bremspower nicht so gut zurechtgekommen, wie ich selber.

Nach langem Umschauen und nachlesen hatte ich mich dann für eine Fox Float 32 Factory 27.5 mit Kashima Beschichtung entschieden.

Mit war klar, dass ich 2 Probleme zu lösen hatte.

Gab es diese Gabel nur Tapered
Musste ich die Gabel auf 100mm Traveln.
Da zu diesem Zeitpunkt von Fox die Information kam, dass das Traveln auf 100 mm kein Problem sei, habe ich mich zuerst daran gemacht, eine Firma zu finden, welche mir den Tapered Schaft auspresst und einen Adapter samt 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft einpresst.

Während dessen habe ich bei Reynolds die Adapter für die 15x100mm Steckachse Bestellt und darauf gewartet habe, habe ich die ganzen Kleinteile wie Schraubenköpfe, Adapter zwischen Bremsleitung und Bremssattel solche Dinge alles Mattschwarz lackiert.

Gefällt mir so einfach besser so.

Nach mehreren Tagen der Sucherei hatte ich auch eine Firma gefunden, die mir die Gabel umgebaut hat. Nach 3 Tagen war die Gabel mit einem 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft wieder bei mir.

Wie ich feststellen musste, wirkte die Kraft des eingepressten Adapters direkt auf den Steuersatz, was so natürlich nicht ging.

Ich habe mir deshalb einen Steuerkonus Adapter drehen lassen, der Plan auf der Gabelbrücke aufsitzt.





Da der Sommer nicht mehr allzu lange dauerte, entschied ich mich die Gabel erst im Winter bei Fox einzusenden.

Diese Entscheidung sollte ich hinterher noch bitterbös bereuen.

Da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nichts von den Problemen ahnte, genoss ich noch den restlichen Sommer auf dem Bike. 😊




Der Winter kam, ich baute die Gabel aus und wollte auf der Homepage bei Fox meine Bestellung aufgeben. Da war plötzlich nichts mehr zu finden.

Also den Kunden Support via E-Mail kontaktiert, Ergebnis:
Pustekuchen:

Die Firma hat sich entschlossen, keine Umbauten mehr für meine Gabel anzubieten.
Auch die bekannten Tuning Firmen konnten mir nicht mehr weiterhelfen, da die benötigen teile nicht mehr lieferbar waren.

Also dann die Gabel wieder eingebaut und versucht sich an die Rahmen-Geometrie zu gewönnen.

Zu der Zeit dachte ich noch, baust Du mal einen andere Steuersatz-Kappe ein, dass der Lenker nochmal weiter runter kommt, wirst dich schon daran gewöhnen.

Zwischendrin noch eine MT7 Raceline mit HC 3 Hebeln verbaut um mehr Bums in der Bremse zu haben.

Hinten habe ich die Storm SL Scheibe mit 160mm gelassen.
Als Bremsbeläge habe ich mich wieder für die Einteiligen Kool Stop Belägen in Soft (Rot) entschieden.

Bis wirklich alle Luft auch aus den AGB war, bin ich fast Amok gelaufen, aber es hat sich gelohnt.

Die Einstellmöglichkeiten an den HC3 Hebeln finde ich auch genial.

Was ich leider nicht bedacht hatte war die Tatsache, dass die HC3 Hebel in Summe länger waren als die HC1 Hebel. Ergebnis war dass ich den Lenker im Vorfeld zu viel gekürzt hatte.

Die Position, an der mein Zeigefinger am Bremshebel auflag, gefiel mir nicht.

Meine Zeigefinger haben quasi nach Außen gezeigt.



Man lerne, Kürze einen Lenker nicht, wenn nicht die Finale Bremse verbaut ist.

Also musste ein neuer Lenker her.


----------



## stephank1301 (25. März 2021)

So, zwischendrin kurz der Browser abgestützt...
Weiter gehts:
Die Feinfühligkeit / Dosierbarkeit der Bremse gegenüber einer MT Trail Sport ist genial.

Ich habe mit der MT7 in der Kombination wie ich Sie im Einsatz habe, keinerlei Probleme, kein Schleifen, kein Quietschen, nix Außer ordentlich Bremspower.

Kaum glauben konnte ich, wie sich die Hinterrad Bremse entwickelt hat.

Ich dachte, „na mit 4 Kolben macht die entweder auf oder zu“.

Weit gefehlt. Die HR Bremse lässt sich sehr fein Dosieren, wenn diese Blockiert, muss ich schon bewusst den Hebel bewegen. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet.

Aber der Schwalbe G-One war schon ordentlich mit der Bremspower am VR überfordert.

Daher dann auch die Reifen auf eine Nummer größer gewechselt.



So bin ich dann eine Session lang gefahren. Die Gabel war schön sensibel und Bremspower satt! 😊

Ein Freund kam zufällig an Ventilkappen in dem gleichen Blauton, welcher auch im Rahmen vorhanden ist.

Aber an die Rahmengeometrie konnte ich mich nach wie vor nicht richtig gewöhnen.

Mir ist bis heute unklar, ob das höhere Einbaumaß Auswirkungen auf den Rahmen hat oder auf Dauer Auswirkungen gehabt hätte.

Da wollte ich aber auch keine Risiken eingehen, schließlich möchte ich das Bike noch Jahre fahren.

Also war mir klar, die 220mm Scheibe an der Front ist Geschichte, auch wenn es in der Kombination eine Saugeile Bremse war. 😊

An 26 Zoll Federgabeln mit 100mm Federweg gibt es leider auch keine große Auswahl, wo auch ein 27.5 Zoll VR reinpasst.

Also hatte ich einen Winter lang Zeit, eine passende Gabel zu suchen, parallel habe ich auch nach wie vor geschaut, ob mir nicht doch noch einer die Gabel umbauen kann.

Nachdem ich die Suche nach einem passenden Umbau aufgegeben hatte, habe ich meine Suche nach einer anderen Gabel priorisiert.

Fündig wurde ich mit ein bisschen Glück wieder hier im Forum.

Es sollte nun eine Rock Shox SID Team werden.

Dadurch das ich die SID nicht mit einer 220 oder 203mm Scheibe fahren kann, habe ich auch die „alten“ Reifen wieder aufgezogen und eine 180mm Storm SL geordert.

Die bisherigen „Amazon“ Schnellspanner wurden an dieser Stelle gegen welche von Contec getauscht, der Optik wegen.

Eine weitere Änderung, wie ich oben schon angekündigt habe,

sind die Tubolito Turbo S Schläuche.

In meinem Fall haben die Schläuche innerhalb weniger Tage mindestens 0.5 Bar an Druck verloren. Zudem waren die „Plastik Kondome“ bei meiner Rad Reifen Kombination alles andere als leicht ein.- bzw. auszubauen weshalb ich diese bei mir wieder durch normale Schwalbe Schläuche ersetzt habe. Fazit: Teurer Spaß, muss ich nicht mehr haben.




An das Setup mit dem Dual Air muss ich nochmal ran, da steige ich noch nicht ganz durch.

Außerdem stören mich die Kampfspuren an dem Sattel vom Unfall doch sehr, daher habe ich einen neuen in fast ganz Schwarz bestellt.

Die schwarzen Moss-Gummi Griffe von Contec fahre ich übrigens nach wie vor.

Diese sehen auch noch aus wie neu und haben nicht mal die Hälfte an € von den Ritchey Griffen gekostet.

Der in Schwarz Bestellte Ritchey WCS Streem Sattel nahm den Weg an das Zaskar meiner Frau, dafür gab`s einen Ritchey WCS Zero Max Carbon.

Außerdem fand eine KMC X10 SL DLC in Schwarz den Weg an mein Bike.

Nach knapp 3 Jahren schrauben & experimentieren bin ich fertig mit meinem Dream Bike.

Bilder sagen aber ja bekanntlich mehr als tausend Worte:




























Ach ja, fast vergessen.

Anforderung waren:
Möglichst leicht (Aber nicht um jeden Preis) Gewicht laut Waage: 7.89 KG 

Antrittsstark:  

Starken Bremsen 

Pedale mit Körbchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amtbuser (27. März 2021)

Was kann man anderes, als dazu folgendes zu sagen: 

Danke für die detaillierte Einsicht in den Werdegang.


----------



## stephank1301 (16. April 2021)

Tja, was soll ich sagen, doch nicht fertig.😂

Durch Zufall die Lösung für mein Fox Federgabel-Problem gefunden, eine 2015er Fox 32 Float Factory.



Hier baue ich nun die Gabelbrücke meiner 2014er dran und vorne wieder die Großen Bremsscheiben.


----------



## stephank1301 (21. Mai 2021)

Der Plan die Gabelbrücken bzw. Casting von meiner 2014er Gabel zu tauschen scheiterte an unterschiedlichen Air-Shaften.
Deshalb gab es nun einen neuen Tapered =>Non Tapered Adapter, neuen 1 1/8 Schaft und nen neuen Gabelkonus Adapter:








Am WE wird der Gabelkonus Adapter noch händisch angepasst und verpresst. Dann sollte aber alles passen.


----------



## stephank1301 (22. Mai 2021)

Was soll ich sagen, ich liebe diese Gabel.









Final:




Mehr Bilder gibt`s, wenn das Wetter die Tage wieder mitmacht.....


----------



## stephank1301 (24. Mai 2021)




----------



## toastet (10. Juni 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Der Plan die Gabelbrücken bzw. Casting von meiner 2014er Gabel zu tauschen scheiterte an unterschiedlichen Air-Shaften.
> Deshalb gab es nun einen neuen Tapered =>Non Tapered Adapter, neuen 1 1/8 Schaft und nen neuen Gabelkonus Adapter:
> Anhang anzeigen 1276323Anhang anzeigen 1276324Anhang anzeigen 1276325
> 
> Am WE wird der Gabelkonus Adapter noch händisch angepasst und verpresst. Dann sollte aber alles passen.



Wo hast du den Schaft/Adapter her? Wer hat das umgebaut?


----------



## stephank1301 (10. Juni 2021)

toastet schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Schaft/Adapter her? Wer hat das umgebaut?



Der Gabelkonus Adapter habe ich mir beim Metallbauer drehen lassen.
Die wo es zu kaufen gibt haben mir optisch nicht gefallen.

Den Schaft habe von und bei MRC Trading umbauen lassen.


----------

